#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Makati City - Where I Work!

## rose



----------


## rose

drive daily from the place where i live for 30 minutes if i don't catch the rush hour.

the business capital of the philippines. be sure to take a glimpse if and when you visit the country. and seriously, it will be fun to meet anyone of you guyz for tea or coffee when you do.

----------


## Nawty

Are you a Filly ?

I spent some time in Davao.....I liked the body searches the most.

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

my exact location

sen. gil puyat ave....jupiter street.

located in barangay bel air

catch me if you can.....

----------


## rose

> Are you a Filly ?
> 
> I spent some time in Davao.....I liked the body searches the most.


yes i am...it is my dream to visit davao.....we are planning to visit within the year.

----------


## Travelmate

> my exact location
> 
> sen. gil puyat ave....jupiter street.
> 
> located in barangay bel air
> 
> catch me if you can.....


Excellent. Now expect Nawty to rummaging thru your dustbins sometime in the very near future.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Pom

> Makati City - Where I Work!


Taken from the New World Hotel?

----------


## rose



----------


## Davis Knowlton

My first few years, I lived in Malate. Then to North Forbes for two years, then on to San Lorenzo Village for three or four years before heading South to Batangas. I also like Davao - probably one of the cleanest cities in the country. How did you get a picture of Makati without the ever-present black cloud of pollution? Every time I drive up from Batangas my wife starts laughing - when we are about ten kilometers out, the sun disappears and this huge black cloud looms over the horizon, covering the entire stink of the metropolis. I am SOOOOOOOOO glad I moved out of Manila.

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> Makati City - Where I Work!
> 
> 
> Taken from the New World Hotel?


ooopss got me on that one. i actually got that from the net.

the last one is mine though. taken in front of my office building :Smile:

----------


## rose

and this one is the rcbc building located at the corner of ayala and senator gil puyat streets.....

----------


## Travelmate

What do you do?

----------


## rose

> My first few years, I lived in Malate. Then to North Forbes for two years, then on to San Lorenzo Village for three or four years before heading South to Batangas. I also like Davao - probably one of the cleanest cities in the country. How did you get a picture of Makati without the ever-present black cloud of pollution? Every time I drive up from Batangas my wife starts laughing - when we are about ten kilometers out, the sun disappears and this huge black cloud looms over the horizon, covering the entire stink of the metropolis. I am SOOOOOOOOO glad I moved out of Manila.


so sad and true. you can actually smell the difference when you are at a nearby province.

the busy street of gil puyat avenue....

----------


## rose

not a photographer...but i hope you get what i wanted to capture here....

----------


## rose

> What do you do?


i work as an hr manager for a japanese firm....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Your pictures of Manila traffic are depressing me. I have to go up Thursday to the US Embassy to get new passports for my wife and kids. Dreading it already. Not the Embassy crap, which is painless, but the horrible drive up and back on the under construction for five years already Southern Luzon Expressway - another legacy of that malignant dwarf....

----------


## sabang

I may just have been there as many times as you rose.
Where you work is of course edging the 'entertainment district' although I'm afraid, by Pinoy standards, it falls short.
Freddy Aguilar was a friend of mine, but we lost contact. I heard he was back doing Hobbit House?

----------


## Cujo

Why do you say it's the business capital?

----------


## rose

> I may just have been there as many times as you rose.
> Where you work is of course edging the 'entertainment district' although I'm afraid, by Pinoy standards, it falls short.
> Freddy Aguilar was a friend of mine, but we lost contact. I heard he was back doing Hobbit House?


know freddie aguilar all my life but i have never met him. been at hobbit house twice a few years ago. i hope business is well for the little guys.

----------


## rose

> Your pictures of Manila traffic are depressing me. I have to go up Thursday to the US Embassy to get new passports for my wife and kids. Dreading it already. Not the Embassy crap, which is painless, but the horrible drive up and back on the under construction for five years already Southern Luzon Expressway - another legacy of that malignant dwarf....



LoL....posted not the depressing part yet. traffic is worse at roxas boulevard where your embassy is located. give me a call...pm me your cp.

----------


## rose

> Why do you say it's the business capital?



because it is literally the business capital of the philippines. residence to the big ones at least.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My heavily armed Pinay asawa beats me if I get texts from sexy HR chicks.

----------


## rose

> My heavily armed Pinay asawa beats me if I get texts from sexy HR chicks.


hahahahahaha then pm me her number.....

----------


## sabang

> traffic is worse at roxas boulevard


Roxas worse than Makati. Thats a new one.
Still, been nine years since I was there. Obviously some changes.
I used to be a partner in a resort in Sabang, Or. Mindoro. Hence my Nic.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Roxas sucks - as always. But EDSA still wins it - hands down.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> Why do you say it's the business capital?
> 
> 
> 
> because it is literally the business capital of the philippines. residence to the big ones at least.


Not manilla?

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dug
> ...


Manila is the capital of the philippines...while makati is the business capital....

makati is implementing the number coding system from 7 am to 7 pm while manila is implementing it from 7 to 10 am and from 3 to 7 pm.....hence traffic is a little better in makati as compared to roxas boulevard....


glad you guyz can relate.... ::chitown::

----------


## sabang

MM consists of seven cities no?

----------


## rose

> MM consists of seven cities no?


hahhahahaha i feel like taking a quiz with your question.....let us count

1. manila
2. makati
3. paranaque - where i live
4. pasay
5. las pinas
6. quezon city
7. mandaluyong
8. san juan
9. pasig
10. marikina

dunno if i missed one or two

----------


## Davis Knowlton

There are fourteen - you missed a few. B-.

----------


## Cujo

I was here a while back.



> 6. quezon city


Are you a local Rose?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Missed Valenzuela, Taguig, Muntinlupa, Malabon, and Caloocan. Included San Juan, which isn't one of them.

----------


## rose

> There are fourteen - you missed a few. B-.


at least i got a passing mark....





> I was here a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				6. quezon city
> 			
> 		
> ...


yes i am




> Missed Valenzuela, Taguig, Muntinlupa, Malabon, and Caloocan. Included San Juan, which isn't one of them.


san juan is not?  sorry i know i missed ....too lazy to google and think....

----------


## Davis Knowlton

If you were in QC, Dug, no wonder you have such a low opinion of the Philippines. I think it is the nastiest part of Manila. Filthy, crowded, horrible traffic and pollution - no redeeming factors at all that I know of. I used to dread even going to meetings in QC.

----------


## Loy Toy

> quezon city


I will have to be there soon and to honest I hate the place. They eat dogs and its like the wild-wild west even in the middle of the day.

I'll PM you Rose when I know my exact pleasure plans.  :Smile: 

Makarti is bearable as long as you don't have to go anywhere else.

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> quezon city
> 
> 
> I will have to be there soon and to honest I hate the place. They eat dogs and its like the wild-wild west even in the middle of the day.
> 
> I'll PM you Rose when I know my exact pleasure plans. 
> 
> Makarti is bearable as long as you don't have to go anywhere else.


i will keep that in mind..... :Smile: i don't eat dogs btw.

----------


## ossierob

I usually stay in the Charter House in Makarti when in Manila. Though I dont like any city of Mania much Makarti is the most bearable

----------


## Bangyai

> My first few years, I lived in Malate.


My first few weeks I lived in Raymonds food centre.......but that was a long time ago.

Looking at Roses pictures Manila sure seems to have changed. Last time I was there it was looking a bit fly blown. I stayed in some hotel on the 5th floor where the lift was broken and there was no water pressure. They used to carry your bathing water up 5 flights of stairs in buckets. Forget the name of the place but it had windows like portholes.

Seems to look very modern now ! Traffic jams sound about the same though. I'd love to do a visa run to the P.I. but airfares between Bangkok and Manila are not so cheap. 

Keep the pictures coming Rose.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Lots of different parts of Metro Manila. Much of Makati actually looks like downtown Bangkok (or like downtown Bangkok looked a month ago). Other parts are grim. Within the space of a few kilometers, almost like traveling from one city to another (which in fact you are). I personally dislike Quezon City more than most other areas.

----------


## panama hat

Nice thread, Rose, glad you managed the time to set it up.  :Smile: 




> Your pictures of Manila traffic are depressing me


It's miserable . . . and not even slow enough to cross the road due to the incessant motorcycles




> hobbit house


 :Smile:   Been there . . . odd, yet quite good




> yes i am...it is my dream to visit davao.....we are planning to visit within the year.


In Davao every month . . . probably my favourite city in the Philippines . . . and they have excellent barangay durian . . .  :Smile:  

I'd suggest staying at the Casa Leticia Hotel, a relatively new, small-ish boutique style hotel located right opposite the People's Park with an excellent Japanese restaurant beside it.

Casa Leticia | A boutique business hotel in Davao City, Philippines




Right, back to Rose's Manila

----------


## rose

i am sure you are familiar with this....

----------


## phomsanuk

Been told to avoid it, Big Money, but with someone who lives there it might be worth a look   :Smile:

----------


## rose

who told you that? very affordable....

more to come.....later

----------


## phomsanuk

Been told to avoid it, Big Money, but with someone who lives there it might be worth a look  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

Jollibee . . . tried it, nott oo bad.  last time was last month in Cagayan, a nice Tuna Roll!  :Smile:

----------


## rose

kids love it. and very affordable! and a local!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sooooooo much sugar in the food. Don't let my kids eat there - except for chicken and rice. New Zealand???? Incessant bleating day and night????

----------


## rose

exactly pinoy taste  a blend of sweet, salty, spicy.

nz - be counting sheep in search of a better life!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sugar, salt = every other Filipino with high blood pressure!

----------


## sabang

Mila's Lechon for me. Stuff the calories.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Mila's Lechon for me. Stuff the calories.


The crackling around the tummy area . . . to die for . . . literally

----------


## rose

bad for the health.

we love starbucks

----------


## rose

greenbelt the center of Makati

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Well, made the big Embassy run today. Not as bad as expected. Two hours Lipa to Embassy. One hour in Embassy. Two hours back to Lipa. But, asawa copied down one piece of information incorrectly, so I have to go back on Tuesday with the missing document. SHIT! Embassy staff fairly pleasant, but what a nightmare for Filipinos who are trying to navigate through the paperwork required for all of the varied things they were trying to do. A lot of frustrated people milling about. My stuff was in American Citizen Services, with a scheduled appointment time, and I know how to work the paperwork, so pretty simple (except for the one piece of paper my asawa neglected to write down that we needed to bring). But a lot of the Filipinos looked LOST, not to mention all of the Yank old timers with tattooed teenyboppers applying for fiance visas - would have been almost humorous (beer bellies, baseball caps for the guys, cheap jewelry, tight clothes and tats for the girls) if it wasn't just kind of sad. Oh well, not to judge.

----------


## oky

nice thread Rose, thanks! I've been in the Philippines once more than 10 years ago. 1 day Manila only, never made it to Makati....

----------


## Stinky

> kids love it. and very affordable! and a local!


Hi Rose nice photo thread, thanks for taking the time to post it.  
Yes kids do love it, but I thought it was yukkie, which is a compliment compared to what I could say about Philippines cusine in general  :Smile:

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> kids love it. and very affordable! and a local!
> 
> 
> Hi Rose nice photo thread, thanks for taking the time to post it.  
> Yes kids do love it, but I thought it was yukkie, which is a compliment compared to what I could say about Philippines cusine in general


hahahaahha you have a nice way of saying things! what have you tried that made you say so? i am sure there are food suited to your taste!

----------


## Travelmate

Hi Rose, 
excellent pictures. Please post more.
What colour underwear are you wearing today?  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rose
> ...


Well I thought that kinelao (frgot the spelling) was a meal to die for, I could never get enough of that, lechon manok, was good too, in the time I was there I tried all sorts of Local offerings Including gizzards and chicken guts which were quite tasty, but I can't say I was best impressed with the most of it. The people on the other hand were great and some of the nicest folk I have ever met was in PI, I'd go back in a heart beat if I could  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

:ssssh:

----------


## rose

> Hi Rose, 
> excellent pictures. Please post more.
> What colour underwear are you wearing today?


black and wrong thread for your post! :mid:

----------


## rose

indeed you tasted exotic local food. surprised you did not mentioned balut. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...

----------


## Stinky

> indeed you tasted exotic local food. surprised you did not mention balut.


Balut..... :Smile:   never was brave enough to try eating balut, not many foods turn my stomach but Balut is definatly one that dose

----------


## rose

not fond of it either but not that disgusted also. in fact a bit surprise that foreigners would rather eat worms than balut as i have seen in that show ....i forgot the title...regarding fears! ::chitown:: 




> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> indeed you tasted exotic local food. surprised you did not mention balut. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balut.....  never was brave enough to try eating balut, not many foods turn my stomach but Balut is definatly one that dose

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Fear Factor

----------


## Stinky

> not fond of it either but not that disgusted also. in fact a bit surprise that foreigners would rather eat worms than balut as i have seen in that show ....i forgot the title...regarding fears!


I don't think they were too fond of the worm either but some folk will do anything for money.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> 
> Hi Rose, 
> excellent pictures. Please post more.
> What colour underwear are you wearing today? 
> 
> 
> black and wrong thread for your post!


You sure? I made a comment about pictures.

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Travelmate
> ...


yes i am. i just made an error on quoting.....should be.....

[quote=Travelmate;1449700][quote=rose;1448653]


> Hi Rose, What colour underwear are you wearing today?


 :Smile:  good weekend morning!

----------


## Travelmate

> good weekend morning!


Morning Rose.
Gonna post some pics today?  :Smile:

----------


## rose

not yet. i will try to take some this weekend




> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> good weekend morning!
> 
> 
> Morning Rose.
> Gonna post some pics today?


.

----------


## Norton

> Gonna post some pics today?


Here ya go.  One to get Rose started.

A tasty treat.  Best washed down with an orange soda.  Yummy.

----------


## rose

hahahahahah in fairness the yellow part tastes really good. you should try.

----------


## Travelmate

yuck! Not the kind of pic I had in mind. :Sad: 
C'mon Rose give us a nice pic to look at.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> you should try.


I have.  Many times.  Forty plus years ago riding a victory bus from Olongapo City to Manila it was either eat a balut or starve.  No Seven Elevens back then.

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> you should try.
> 
> 
> I have.  Many times.  Forty plus years ago riding a victory bus from Olongapo City to Manila it was either eat a balut or starve.  No Seven Elevens back then.


I rather starve than eat that!  :Puke:

----------


## tonyroma

makati is a great place but getting pricey. I like the place but difficult traffic probs and pollution . P Burgos great street .... cheers

----------


## Phuketrichard

do they still have gogo bars there?  Thats the last time i was in PI

----------


## masuk

It's a dangerous place!!  One looks right to see if there's anything coming at you, and the damned buses sneak up on you on the right!!

----------


## rose

> do they still have gogo bars there?  Thats the last time i was in PI


yup.....prostitution is still rampant. sad to say!

----------


## rose

dangerous...not really. 

what i like about makati is that it is near everything. one of the favorite activities after office hours is watching movies. movie houses are clean. prices ranges from 3 to 5 us dollars depending on the movie.

glorietta 4 ayala malls

----------


## rose

view outside

----------


## rose

inside....

----------


## rose

where i usually buy groceries!

also in makati

----------


## Travelmate

Excellent photos.
Are you still wearing black underwear?  :Smile:

----------


## rose

not wearing any.... :mid:

----------


## rose

the greenbelt church and park!....center of ayala malls

----------


## rose

business is good ....they just opened the latest one....

----------


## Travelmate

> not wearing any....


....Pic?

----------


## rose

inside glorietta 5

----------


## rose

glorietta 4

----------


## Cujo

6 I like that they have a swimming pool in the Mall.

----------


## rose

> 6 I like that they have a swimming pool in the Mall.


fountain....chinese feng-shui ! relaxing sound also

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> not wearing any....
> 
> 
> ....Pic?



as you wish...next post! :ssssh:

----------


## rose



----------


## Travelmate

Very good Rose, very good.

----------


## roadking96cube

hello all i just spent 3 weeks in phill after songkran in Bangkok actually stayed at the bayview hotel across the road from the American Embassy.To say it was a expereince visiting there is a understatment.I always felt everyone just wanted to slit my throat and have my wallet.To sit and eat in a Mac Donalds with a armed guard chrome shot-gun and all is a little unnerving.Even though I was with fillipino lady I never really felt safe.If we caught a taxi anywhere and the driver actually used his meter I tipped him a extra 100 peso's for being honest.The mall's yes frequented asia's largest supermall loved going to the movies there even to watch the maywheather fight.highlight of my trip 8 days on Boracay that was heaven and paradise wrapt together.Next time Rose you can be my bodyguard but i do love women in black panties lol.and last of all long live the pacman please manny beat the living s---t out of maywhether

----------


## rose

> .To say it was a expereince visiting there is a understatment.I always felt everyone just wanted to slit my throat and have my wallet.To sit and eat in a Mac Donalds with a armed guard chrome shot-gun and all is a little unnerving.Even though I was with fillipino lady I never really felt safe.


sorry about that. but it is not that dangerous. people just love staring at the color of your skin. but there are really people who will be willing to slit your throat to get your dollars.




> The mall's yes frequented asia's largest supermall loved going to the movies there even to watch the maywheather fight.


hot in here....malls serve as an escape for the people.




> highlight of my trip 8 days on Boracay that was heaven and paradise wrapt together.


boracay ....the best there is! i can only agree




> and last of all long live the pacman please manny beat the living s---t out of maywhether


CONGRESSMAN MANNY PACQUIAO ....elected



re - my panty :mid:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Hi Rose. Well, another trip to Manila and the Embassy yesterday. Thank God, that should be it for another five years. Not for Manila, but for the Embassy! Left Lipa at 5 AM; 90 minutes to Embassy - finished business and out by 8:30. Then off to North Harbor for a sweaty morning on the docks and in the container yard. Then an afternoon of boozing with the boys in some dive in Tondo, then headed home - almost three hours to get home!!!! Beautiful day in Lipa today - sunny, nice breeze. Sorry, but you can have Manila!

----------


## rose

> Hi Rose. Well, another trip to Manila a....Beautiful day in Lipa today - sunny, nice breeze. Sorry, but you can have Manila!


I will be in Batangas for the next two weekends. On the 5th for a town fiesta. and then the next for an overnight at a nearby beach.


i would like to stay in the future at a small house near a beach.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Have a great time! I hope the weather stays good. Be careful breathing too much clean air - no telling how your lungs may react. Lucky you were in the mountains up North not too long ago, maybe your lungs won't be toooooo shocked.

----------


## rose

> ^Have a great time! I hope the weather stays good. Be careful breathing too much clean air - no telling how your lungs may react. Lucky you were in the mountains up North not too long ago, maybe your lungs won't be toooooo shocked.


very funny.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

> Thank God, that should be it for another five years. Not for Manila, but for the Embassy!


What is it you need to do at Embassy every five years?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Renew my kids' passports. It's every five years, with a personal appearance required, until they are sixteen. Once they turn sixteen, they get a ten-year passport, and are no longer required to appear in person, but can renew thereafter by mail.

----------


## Norton

> Renew my kids' passports.


Thanks.

----------


## panama hat

> sorry about that. but it is not that dangerous.


The only place I was ever mugged . . . two guys with knives just outside of Robinson's in Makati , , ,

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> sorry about that. but it is not that dangerous.
> 
> 
> The only place I was ever mugged . . . two guys with knives just outside of Robinson's in Makati , , ,


shame on them....sorry to hear that PH. Robinsons Manila?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Probably Robinsons Malate

----------


## panama hat

> Robinsons Manila?


Yes, sorry. 

Funny in retrospect, though as they haggled with me on how much they'd take . . . and left me with my wallet and my Tag Heuer watch . . . 

Still, quite scary . . . and considering all the nasty places I've been . . . and even worse because my business partner in the Philippines is a colonel in the army  (widely tipped to be the youngest to make general) and he always supplies me with a bodyguard . . . and this day I'd told him not to bother

----------


## Crackerjack

I think I have missed something... Why and what doing in Manila

----------

